# [Wet Thumb Forum]-td aqua



## td (Oct 14, 2004)

My old 170 ltr and 50 ltr aquas


----------



## td (Oct 14, 2004)

My old 170 ltr and 50 ltr aquas


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

wow. thats a lot of plants.







it looks nice and healthy.


----------



## td (Oct 14, 2004)

Thank you, actualy 170 liter tank is nolonger look like in these photos - CO2 ballon shot out and all fishies was kiled by CO2. So I returned balon to the seller and spend money to some plants, some stuff and rebuilded my aquarium copletely...


----------

